# Zion, IL / Kenosha, WI D&D



## Relic (Jun 7, 2004)

Two experienced roleplayers looking to join and/or create a gaming group to game with.  We play a variety of rpgs, including Shadowrun, Starwars (d6), Call of Cthulu, Rolemaster, D&D 3.5, and several others as well as WWII Soldiers (miniatures).  Our main stay is D&D 3.5 though.

We are both GMs and have ran joint campaigns as well as our own individual campaigns.  Forgotten Realms and Dragonlance are the more common settings we base our campaigns.  We prefer a mix of role-playing, critical thinking, strategy, and combat.  

We both live in Zion and if a place is needed to game we can provide one.  Any travel within a 30 minute radius of Zion is preferrable though that is not a hard-fast rule.  We are probably looking to play every other weekend though the schedule will be determined by people's availability.

So, anyone interested or wants some more info please email me @ QuelikynDM@hotmail.com.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 7, 2004)

Relic,

You might want to consider going to the EN World Chicago Game Day on June 26th (link in my sig).   It might be a good way to meet new people.

Good luck in finding some good players!


----------



## Relic (Jun 8, 2004)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Relic,
> 
> You might want to consider going to the EN World Chicago Game Day on June 26th (link in my sig).   It might be a good way to meet new people.
> 
> Good luck in finding some good players!




I had originally planned on running an event until I found out that I would be on a business trip that weekend.  I attended the last Game Day and had a great time...  Hopefully the next one around I will not have work obligations.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 13, 2004)

Relic said:
			
		

> I had originally planned on running an event until I found out that I would be on a business trip that weekend.  I attended the last Game Day and had a great time...  Hopefully the next one around I will not have work obligations.




I plan to let anyone who is interested know what I am doing with my homebrew campaign that I am developing. (It is taking a while.)  However, I will try to let any gamers from your area (Lake County/Kenosha County) know about this thread.


----------

